# ACT



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi, Has anyone tried Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) either thru a psychologist or just via your own research? Its often used as an add-on to methods like CBT, focussing on anxiety disorders, depression, etc...My psychologist introduced this to me recently because I was fighting so hard with my anxiety. One of my issues is that I'm so caught up with the stigma and "embarassment" of having a mental health problem. How many of you would feel totally fine telling someone you have chronic allergies or hayfever but the thought of revealing you're struggling with a mental health issue or ibs is just too much?If you recognize the terms clean/dirty pain, cognitive defusion techniques etc... I would like to hear your thoughts.Thanks







M


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Miranda,I've been learning ACT for about 2 years now. As I've testified in other posts, it's the sole form of thinking (don't want to use "cognitive" - it's a loaded term) therapy that's actually helped me. It's radically changed my life for the better.That said, having read up a little on mediation since learning ACT, ACT is in many ways a rationalization of meditation. Many of the exercises and logic found in ACT can be found in meditation literature. I was pretty surprised.Anyway, I recommend it to all those who suffer from anxiety and who haven't found CBT helpful.Pete


----------



## yakodik (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear Miranda,The follwong website will give you access to an ACT based self-help book directed at IBS. This workbook was part of study conducted in Edinburgh with severe IBS patients. It was shown that ACT was effective at reducing symptoms severity, however more important than that, ACT improved Quality of Life and Psychosocial well being.I hope you find this helpful.www.betterlivingwithibs.comBest,Nuno Ferreira, PhD


miranda said:


> Hi, Has anyone tried Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) either thru a psychologist or just via your own research? Its often used as an add-on to methods like CBT, focussing on anxiety disorders, depression, etc...My psychologist introduced this to me recently because I was fighting so hard with my anxiety. One of my issues is that I'm so caught up with the stigma and "embarassment" of having a mental health problem. How many of you would feel totally fine telling someone you have chronic allergies or hayfever but the thought of revealing you're struggling with a mental health issue or ibs is just too much?If you recognize the terms clean/dirty pain, cognitive defusion techniques etc... I would like to hear your thoughts.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

